

Use this instead of letting your registrar park your domains with useless adwords - ruperp
http://www.launchsplash.com

======
huhtenberg
I am having hard time imagining who's going to pay $5 a month for this and yet
don't bother using registrar's own page editing tools, which are routinely
available for free.

RSS and maillist support are nice, but I don't think they add to much value to
the proposition. If I am expecting a pre-launch hype, it likely means that I
have a marketing budget and therefore I can certainly host temporary landing
page myself.

In other words - I'm not sure about the customer acquisition and conversion
strategies. I just don't see qualified paying customers between your potential
users.

~~~
sunshinegroopie
Good analysis huhtenberg. It's kind of a neat idea but you've brought up some
very valid caveats..

------
ruperp
There's my awesome launch page :-): <http://ruperp.comingsoooon.com/>

~~~
thorax
Not sure if the page is a joke, but randomly I thought I'd mention you might
not want to publicly "sell" equity for a venture. I don't think that goes over
well with US regulators if you're in the US (I'm no lawyer, but that's what
I've heard).

~~~
garfieldheights
Heh, looked like a joke to me. Similar to the launch page Webware made:
<http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9973373-2.html>

------
cdr
On <http://www.launchsplash.com/designs>, don't reset my color selection when
I change the template selection (unless the selected color isn't available).

------
staunch
One of those "Why didn't I think of this?" ideas. The very best kind. Very
well done.

------
coglethorpe
One can also use a service like namedrive to park the domain longer term, but
this is a neat solution for pre-launch.

------
iamelgringo
I've been using the paid version since last week, and I'm really pleased with
the service.

------
tptacek
Great idea. Hard to see how it's defensible in the marketplace, at all.

------
axod
This is a worrying sign of a bubble if this gets many takers IMHO.

------
natch
Tried to click on the 'register now' link, and waited about two minutes for
something from 'engine27.woopra.com' to load, and got impatient. The page
never loaded.

I don't want my potential users to have this kind of experience.

I would have been a potential customer, but no thanks.

------
vaksel
the designs aren't that good, its a good idea to have a splash page, but I
think its better if you do the actual design yourself. That way it'll have the
same theme as your actual website. + you can provide more info like
screenshots etc.

~~~
railsjedi
yup, but that requires effort ;-)

~~~
vaksel
all good things in life do

------
TrevorJ
Good idea. Very good idea.

------
gojomo
Would you trust any company that has to outsource the creation of a 'coming
soon' page?

~~~
RobertL
If it cost $1,000 to do it in-house and $5 to outsource it then that would
definitely increase my trust and comfort level regardless of whether I was a
customer or an investor.

~~~
gojomo
You would need to be paying your web devs something like $3000-$12000/hour for
a 'coming soon' page to cost $1000 to do in-house.

~~~
coltafever
Good point gojomo. Sometimes it feels like they are making that much but a
coming soon page shouldn't be all that big a deal to put together.

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm bootstrapping my current startup, and putting up a splash page would have
taken me a couple of hours to set up a slicehost server, install a simple php
script, or web framework du jour, and then code and design the splash page
with the "put your email in here" form.

At this point, on my day job, my time is worth $75 an hour. So, if I can save
6 minutes, I've saved myself $7.50. By spending $5 a month on launchsplash,
I've saved myself about $250 worth of my time.

It's not a matter of having to use the service. It's a matter of expediency.
The quickest/cheapest way to get from point a to point b for me is to
outsource my splash page and email collection right now. It's not a core
competency, why not outsource it?

------
dottertrotter
Brilliant.

------
mhb
Why is this better than doing something in weebly?

------
mtw
thanks. <http://techentreprise.comingsoooon.com>

------
ssharp
just park your own domains with useless adsense and see if you can make some
cash in the meantime.

------
rrival
Are you kidding?

